# Whats the best wheel cleaner out there



## sniper20 (Dec 27, 2011)

my wheels are quite pitted on the car and looking for a top wheels cleaner to take off the brake dust and tar and leave them clean 

ive heard about smart wheels
bilbery wheel cleaner 

i was wondering if there is anything better out there

help


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

smart wheels is pretty epic. Cant comment on bilberry.


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Wheel cleaner wont remove the pitted brake dust or tar. Best bet would be something like ironx and tardis


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

*Edit* 3M Wheel Cleaner


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

This is using bilbery and a alloy brush


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

I have to admit I had good success with bilberry but after doing some reading it does appear that there are products generally regarded as better.
I'm about to try Espuma revolution, which seems to get a better reputation on average.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

ceejay said:


> I have to admit I had good success with bilberry but after doing some reading it does appear that there are products generally regarded as better.
> I'm about to try Espuma revolution, which seems to get a better reputation on average.


I believe its not the product you use but the person behind it


----------



## sniper20 (Dec 27, 2011)

im gonna pick up some iron x to try out on the wheels and lower panels of the car but looking for something bulk to use all year round got a place close by that sells autosmart so may get a sample to try  

i have tardis already to tackle the baked on tar 

any other recomendations would be appreciated


----------



## badbox (Dec 5, 2012)

Sonax full effect and tardis boom and the dirt is gone


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Smart Wheels. Cant beat it for the price considering you get it in 5 litres and then dilute it even further. I use it at 1:10 dilution for regular alloy cleaning but have a 1:3 dilution bottle also for the very stubborn old wheels with baked on dirt and it has never let me down. SmartWheels, Tardis and Fallout Remover used one after the other has never failed to give excellent results on any alloy wheels.
Used to use Smart Wheels through a standard spray head, but then started using it through a foaming spray head and found it clung on a lot longer.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

AS Smart Wheels/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/Espuma Revolution.

Then follow up with Tardis and Iron-X.


----------



## sniper20 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys I'm getting my wheels Refurbed in 2 weeks and need them clean for the guy and need something that's gonna be friendly to them once they are done


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

just buy some VP Bilberry mate, can buy in 1L size as well for £8 and and can dilute down to whatever you like


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 Bilberry


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry but bilberry for me just never worked out, tried all kinds of ratios, but just found that it hardly shifted anything....
Autosmart for me, autofinesse I have but not used yet....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> AS Smart Wheels/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/Espuma Revolution.
> 
> Then follow up with Tardis and Iron-X.


+1 for this


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

I'd been a Bilberry user and initially was hugely impressed by it, but after doing more reading on here I decided to take the plunge and go for a try of Espuma Revolution. Well Espuma quite simply is streets ahead of Bilberry for me anyway.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Espuma Rev for me too


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

For my weekly clean regime AS G101 @ 6:1 or Bilberry @6:1 is ideal for me as a pre-clean

When weather prevents regular washing and I need more ooomph, I use Iron-X and ali-shine in the mix also.


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

Billberry at 1:3 works 

But best cleaner I have been really impressed by is megs hot rims all wheel cleaner... Don't know what they put in it, the pre mixed bottle comes with a foaming head but by god it cleans! 

Wonder what is the name for the same in gallon bottles?


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Answered a thread similar to this yesterday so just copied my reply:

If you want perfect wheels then there is no 1 product solution im affraid!

To fully clean them your looking at:

PW rinse
wheel cleaner (I use bilberry or AF imperial) - agitate
PW Rinse
Iron x (or similar i use BH Korrosol as smells alot nicer) for the iron and bonded contaminants and leave to dwell
PW Rinse
Tar remover (i use AF Oblitarate), leave to dwell 
PW Rinse

At this stage they should be 95% clean, if you really want to do them properly i would normally move onto claying them too.

Once clean a quick polish with an AIO (AG SRP etc) and then seal them (i use fk1000p x 2 coats)

Once sealed you should only need to wash your wheels with soapy water for a good few months +, until they need fully deep cleaning and sealing again (usually 2 - 3 times a year).

Hope this helps


----------



## Beaver Care (Apr 9, 2013)

We're almost ready to introduce a new Alloy Cleaner / Protector, it's none corrosive and it removes dirt and debris including brake dust particles very easily (you do need to give the wheels a good scrub at first, but we all know that!), it also contains hydrophobic resin that will repel dirt, oil and brake dust, so once the wheels are cleaned they stay clean a lot longer! Our initial long term tests look good. Even after 2000 miles our test car just needed a quick squirt of the Alloy Cleaner and hose off 2 minutes later and "bingo"!

Contact us if you'd like to trial this new product when it's launched?

Beaver Care


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> AS Smart Wheels/Maxolen Wheel Cleaner/Espuma Revolution.
> 
> Then follow up with Tardis and Iron-X.


Oops I resurrected an ancient thread stupidly when I could've just delved into this one. My question is are we sure tardis is safe on the lacquer that alloys have? Because it's got lots of white spirit in it- isn't white spirit pretty heavy going?

It's been a while since I did a level chemistry so I can't really remember what it does but I know it's some pretty heavy stuff that is great for dissolving gloss paint so surely it won't do much good for lacquer?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

samion said:


> Oops I resurrected an ancient thread stupidly when I could've just delved into this one. My question is are we sure tardis is safe on the lacquer that alloys have? Because it's got lots of white spirit in it- isn't white spirit pretty heavy going?
> 
> It's been a while since I did a level chemistry so I can't really remember what it does but I know it's some pretty heavy stuff that is great for dissolving gloss paint so surely it won't do much good for lacquer?


Same lacquer as what's on your car. Problem?


----------



## samion (Apr 12, 2011)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Same lacquer as what's on your car. Problem?


Ah. I don't really understand car finishes haha. You're saying the lacquer they put on alloys is the same lacquer that covers the paint that's on a metallic car?

I didn't know that! *blush*. Is that what clear coat is? (silly Q I'm sure!)

But my question still stands which is, is it safe on that ? I would never have thought white spirit is a good thing to put on because ppl talk about wheel cleaners that are safe etc and less than whatever anionic etc etc and so it confuses me that if we have to be so careful with what we put on our wheels how come white spirit is ok on them!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

sniper20 said:


> im gonna pick up some iron x to try out on the wheels and lower panels of the car but looking for something bulk to use all year round got a place close by that sells autosmart so may get a sample to try
> 
> i have tardis already to tackle the baked on tar
> 
> any other recomendations would be appreciated


IronX the whole car as metallic fallout from railways and industry (what IronX dissolves) is airborne and lands on the upper and horizontal panels too - most people only notice it when it starts oxidising and rusting


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Chemical GuYs Diablo Gel For Me, Works Extreamly Well And High Dillute Rate, A 16Oz Bottle Mixed Gives Me 4Ltrs Of Wheel Cleaner.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

AS Smart Wheels for me - good value as well!


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

I am another advocate of only using these types of products if your wheels are not sealed properly. You should really fully clean and then protect your wheels twice a year and just wash with soap during the weekly wash. The PW will actually remove most of it anyway.

I would say though and it may seem obvious but you can't use bilberry etc if the wheels are sealed though as although it's 'safe' it will just strip the wax/sealant. I do like bilberry though. I use it at 10:1 and works a treat even on pretty bad wheels though that's only when they are getting their bi-annual clean! :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

sniper20 said:


> Thanks guys I'm getting my wheels Refurbed in 2 weeks and need them clean for the guy


I have to ask, why you need them clean to be refurbed??

They put them in a bath of acid which takes all the paint and everything else off with it before refurbing them.


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

MadOnVaux! said:


> I have to ask, why you need them clean to be refurbed??
> 
> They put them in a bath of acid which takes all the paint and everything else off with it before refurbing them.


I was thinking this too, thats if they are being done properly!

Personally Im a big fan of Orchard Wheel Cleanse and Orchard Iron Cleanse. Can be diluted as well. If really bad some G101 never hurt either!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

tarbyonline said:


> Personally Im a big fan of Orchard Wheel Cleanse and Orchard Iron Cleanse. Can be diluted as well. If really bad some G101 never hurt either!


I have quite new wheels so havent felt the need for iron removal but wheel cleanse does a really good job when you consider it is hazfree. It isnt just as good at smart wheels but that is is definitely NOT hazfree and it's also not safe on polished wheels like mine.

Have you tried citrus preclean instead of G101? Seems to do the same job but can be diluted even further.


----------



## joshuahornby (Apr 25, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> Chemical GuYs Diablo Gel For Me, Works Extreamly Well And High Dillute Rate, A 16Oz Bottle Mixed Gives Me 4Ltrs Of Wheel Cleaner.


I find diablo crap. Doesn't seem to do much tbh.


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

ive had epsuma a few weeks now and im not fussed on it at all. Followed the instructions and it doesnt seem to clean that well even with a brush.

I bought a wheel cleaner from pound land just to see what it would be like and it had better results. Its by astonish car care and is non acidic.

Here is a pic showing the wheels i done on a customers golf using the astonish and iron cleanse by orchard care care.


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

Was also wondering why you would need them clean to get refurbed. My wheels were done yesterday they were removed, sand blasted back to bare alloy, repaired, filed, sanded etc and then poweder coated and then lacquered. Look great and was £35 a wheel on a "no receipt required" basis if you follow.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

It may be non-acidic but will be extremely caustic instead which is as bad if not worse than a highly acidic cleaner


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

yes you are right adlem. I checked up the products safety sheet and it gives it as ph 12.5 - 13.5 which is quite extreme!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

I like autofinesse imperial but the concentrated version not the one in ready to use bottle. Dilute 4:1 for really dirty grimey alloys and 10:1 for regular up keep


----------



## rls (Apr 17, 2013)

Orchard Wheel Cleanse is the best I have tried so far.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Got to be Wonder wheels hot wheels on the now legendary Tesco garage special!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Still wondering why they need to be clean to be refurbed?


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Only ever used bilberry and tried that megs hot wheels due to it being easily available at halfrauds! Both work really well however I'm tempted to give AS smart wheels a blast as its cheaper


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

Surprised nobody has tried/mentioned Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel (or Korrosol)??

I've used Bilberry and it's very good but Auto Wheel/Korrosol is fantastic stuff (and works on paintwork too).

I seal my wheels (just been done recently) but, with such effective (and safe) cleaners such as Auto Wheel, I'm beginning to think that regular use of these products _may_ obviate the need for sealing.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Brooklands said:


> Got to be Wonder wheels hot wheels on the now legendary Tesco garage special!


I used this on my Brother-in laws E36 compact yesterday. The wheels on this were incredibly soiled and although it took 2 applications it worked brilliantly! Sorry no pics......


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Smart wheels for me as well. Such a good cleaner at the right price. 2 bottles 1.10 and 1 neat for stubborn wheels.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Smart Wheels is the best IMHO for both performance and value.


----------



## mikethefish (Feb 4, 2011)

Wolfs Deironiser spray on but ensure all wheel is coated and allow to dwell, it can even dry on !!!!! Then just pressure wash off and wheel is like new again !!!!!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

kempe said:


> This is using bilbery and a alloy brush


...and if you had used AS Ali Shine it would have removed all that pitting too


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Angel Wax Bilberry wheel cleaner, cant go wrong with it :thumb:


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Nowhere near enough love for Maxolen Wheel Cleaner around here. Its fantastic stuff.

Smart Wheels a close second.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> Nowhere near enough love for Maxolen Wheel Cleaner around here. Its fantastic stuff.
> 
> Smart Wheels a close second.


Very true Maxolen wheel cleaner 6A is awesome.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

if you would be interested in trying Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse I couls do you a good deal!


----------

